# 2 cylinder 2 truck live steam shay



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello, 

Just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction for purchasing one of these locomotives. Possibly stores to find them, people that have them for sale, and some pros and cons. 

Matt


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to the Accucraft site and look for the dealer near you. http://www.accucraft.com/


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Dealers probably won't have one, as they are not currently in production. You'll need to advertise that you are looking for one, including to dealers. I lucked out that way just this last spring - a dealer I asked found one for me that was for sale while he we at the East Coast Large Train Show. Keep looking at the classifieds on forums such as this one - I found a 3-cylinder Shay that way. Gently used ones hold their value well, so expect to pay accordingly.


Re. the loco itself: easy to fire, a great runner, good first live steamer if you're into geared lokeys. Runs fine w/o R/C if you don't care about speed or direction control, but easy to add R/C if you want. Tend to spit condensation out the stack.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

The Regner shay is available. It has a vertical boiler and oscillating cylinders. 
www.traindept.com 

Mine should be here the end of the week. 

Harvey C. 
SA1838


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

I vaguely recall a mention of another production run of the Accucraft 2 cylinder Shay. It might be worth giving them a call... 
You should also call around the dealers and hobby shops: you never know what might be sitting on a shelf somewhere! My Garratt stared at me from a shelf of my local hobby store (The Train Shop in Santa Clara, Ca) for several months before I broke down and bought it!


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Matt, 

Royce here from Quisenberry Station Live Steam Models... I have several of the Accucraft live steam 2 cylinder Shays in stock. I have both the 13 ton open cab and the Mich - Cal #2 versions. 
Give me a call any evening after 7 PM EST at 703-799-9643 to discuss. 

Best regards, 
Royce


----------



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

Can anyone help me find a fuel tank for the Mic-Cal Shay ? 
Kurt


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Kurt,

2 cylinder or 3? Factory or optional?


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt: 
One thing to remember is that the Accucraft Shays are piston valve designs...reliable as models but do not fully follow the prototype. For the non-purist this is not much of an issue. 

For a proper D-Slide valve Shay you'll have to be on the lookout for one of Mike Chaney's two truck, 3 cylinder Shays. 

Regards, 
Cliff


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't believe Mike Chaney ever made a 3 cyl Shay. My Catatonk Shay made by Mike has two cylinders. 
If fixed cylinders are not required I also endorse Regner's new Shay kit or a Geoffbuilt Shay if you can find one. I wish I had never sold mine. Perhaps if Ken gets enough endorsements for Regners he'll let me buy my Gbuilt back. 
However the Accucraft 2 cylinder Shays fire and run well and are amenable to bashing. I've sure had fun with my open cab version. 
Lots of ways to go, 
Tom


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Kurt Sykes on 12 Aug 2009 05:50 PM 
Can anyone help me find a fuel tank for the Mic-Cal Shay ? 
Kurt 

Kurt - over here in UK, David Bailey [DJB Engineering] makes a double-sized after-market gas tank for the Accucraft THREE-cylinder Shay. He also makes a new lubricator with a fine-feed bleed screw that enables you to run the loco for almost an hour without running out of either gas or steam oil. I've had mine fitted like this for about four years now, and regulalry get 50-55 minute runs, to the annoynace of certain other folks, I'm happy to relate.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom: 
My mistake....You are correct, of course, the Mike Chaney Shay is a 2 cylinder version (There's one sitting on the shelf here in my office, you'd think I'd have known that!)...my fingers got moving on the keyboard before my mind was in gear. 

I really enjoy tinkering with the Chaney Shay (part of the charm of many small run UK designed live steamers) but as several have noted it is hard to go wrong with the Accucraft Shay...most all Shay's have "issues" of some sort, but the Accucraft matters are well known, and easily corrected or improved. There have also been enough of them made that they are quite available on the secondary market, or even still for sale in new condition from dealer stocks. 

Regards, 
Cliff


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Matt,

I still have both versions in stock and attractively priced as well. I sent you a PM several weeks ago in response to your PM.

Royce


----------



## Shaymaker (Feb 15, 2008)

Tom Bowdler said:


> I don't believe Mike Chaney ever made a 3 cyl Shay.
> Tom


That was my next project had I not decided the time had come to retire.

Mike


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

O wow, this thread is 6 years old. Threw me when I saw the post by Royce as he's fallen off the radar. Glad to see Mike is still well though and looking at the forums.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It is old Jason! Good to see a post by Mike. He made the oscillating 2 cyl. motor for my shay that I made about 20 years ago, still runs good!


----------

